# Western Saddle Skirting help.



## FarNorth (Dec 8, 2011)

Does this horse's back look too short for a square skirted saddle?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Square skirted saddles come in different lengths. It would be best to try one on him, see how it fits, then measure to see how long it is and adjust accordingly. The seat size may be a factor as well.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Does look pretty short backed but not as much as it could be, as mentioned they come in different lengths but I wouldn't actually purchase one until I tried it on the horse first. I had to get a nearly non existant round skirt for my gelding


----------



## FarNorth (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes seat size IS being a factor - It was suggested to not exceed 24" to me. I was Finding this to be very difficult - so exceeding it and hope it's not a mistake.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you dead set on a square skirt?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We have a mare with a short back, riding her with a large saddle is a pain, it seems the saddle gets pushed up onto her shoulders. She is also wider in the back than the front sort of speak, so its kind of like saddling a funnel which contributes to it. I could totally be wrong about this but, it seems like with a large square skirt on her, her hips moving seem to push the saddle forward as well.


----------



## FarNorth (Dec 8, 2011)

I was shopping for a used round skirt 16” not many to choose from used. So I borrowed a friends square skirted to try didn’t think it looked too long. Then I fell in love and purchased a used square skirted saddle locally. I did this against a saddle fitter’s recommendation and I am hoping it’s not a HUGE mistake on my part. Too me the saddle looks fine on and riding no issues but have not really put it to the test yet. I keep comparing him to other horses “length of back” and yes I can see it’s short but is it really that short? Previous owner rode him in a square skirt but it’s a smaller seat size.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well in my opinion I think the height of the hip compared to the withers may be a factor. It could be just the picture but he looks higher in the hip so that will push your saddle forward along with him having a shorter back. Have you loped him around in your new saddle yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FarNorth (Dec 8, 2011)

I have not. He’s slightly downhill and has long withers (too me anyway). I am beyond sick of trying saddles I have to tell ya and going against recommended skirt length well I worry I screwed up again. Pic of old and new saddle attached. Old was too small for me and a little too wide for him. New fits me and fit’s him better it’s just the skirting I question.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That looks like it will work. It doesn't look like the skirts cover up the hip bones, looks like small skirts, or his back isn't as short as it is in the original picture without a saddle. I hope it works!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Far North, how much clearance do you have over the withers. It looks pretty close and you're not in the saddle. Check the back of the saddle for the end of the bars which shouldn't go past the last rib. I think you will have more of a problem of the saddle wanting to crawl forward. If so, this can make him sore in the shoulders. I also suspect with his back shape that there will be some bridging. If crawling occurs you might want to get a crupper. Someone will have to attach a large D ring to the back of the bottom of the cantle. The crupper will hold the saddle back.


----------



## CowgirlHannah (Dec 21, 2011)

My gelding has a super long back and the biggest square skirt looks small on him.


----------

